# Peek-A-Boo



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We got Peek-a-Boo about 2 years ago as we set a live trap outside to catch some baby kittens we had seen running around. When we got him he was hissing and spitting at us like crazy. We figured that this was probably dad to the kittens so we brought him to the vet and had him fixed. This would help keep any more kittens from being born. When we went to release him a week later he wouldn't leave the cage. So we brought him back inside and tried to figure out what to do since he still hissed at us when we would feed him and change his litter. 

After a month he had seen how we were with the other animals in the house and started wanting to be part of the family. We had the cage in the tv room so we spent alot of time near him. 

Before you knew it we could let him out of the cage and even let him free in the house when we were not home. When we were home he would sit on the chair almost in your lap. If he was not up against you he would move just to know you were there.

He never fought with any of the other animals and never even looked at the birds, fish, or gunnie pig. It is like he knew what life was like outside on your own and knew we were giving him everything he needed. He let us know he loved us.

We were out christmas shopping last friday and we got home about 9pm. At about 10 we were getting ready for bed and all the pets ran into their houses for the night except Peek-A-Boo. I went searching for him. When I finally found him he was on the floor in the basement behind the bar. I bent over to pick him up and he looked up at me and started purring. When I picked him up he went limp and that is when I noticed he has messed himself. So I brought him upstairs to the bathroom to wash him down when I realized he had no control over the entire back half of his body. 

We rushed him to the emergency room and the vet came out and told us that he had a hard to detect heart condition which created blood clots. One of these clots broke loose and lodged in a artery stopping all blood flow to the back half of his body causing him to become crippled. She said with treatment there was a 50% chance they could get the heart condition under control but there was a 99.9% chance that he would never get movement back into his body. She also said he was in pain like when someone loses a limb and has phantom pain.

With tears in our eyes we had to give approval for the doctor to put our little guy to sleep. The doctor was great, she moved us to a small room with a loveseat and dim lighting then brought Peek-a-Boo in to us. As soon as he saw us again he started purring. She left the room and gave us as much time as we needed to say goodbye. When we were as ready as anyone could be my wife went and got her. She came in and as Peek-a-Boo never stopped purring she gave him the shot. Even with his last breath he was still purring. 

We just stopped out today to pick up his ashes. I am glad we gave him a great place where he knew he was loved for his last few years. Instead of being out in the cold under a tree or who knows where with condition he had. That would have been pure terror. Im glad I can say I helped our little stray finally find his forever home (as short as it was) with us.










Peek-A-Boo with his favorite string.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss. I love kitties. Did anyone catch the Cats 101 thing on Animal Planet last night? Made me want a cat so badly.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

awww I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, 
Over the past few years I have taken so many strays of various kinds. Some from people who are tired of taking care of their pets or think that the pets are untrainable that they give up or actually taking them off the street that our house is always filled with someone wanting attention.
While looking on the internet for ways to better handle the loss of a pet I have run across many stories and poems. I am sure many of you have seen the "rainbow bridge" and that always helps finish off a good cry when you loose a pet. But I also ran across "The Rescurers Prayer" which is not as well known. I know this was the first time I had seen it. It let me know that even when my time is over I will get one more chance to help the unloved and forgotten animals. 
CRY WARNING - Do not continue to read unless you want a good cry.

The Rescuers' Prayer​Unlike most days at Rainbow Bridge, this day dawned cold and gray, damp as a swamp and as dismal as could be imagined. All of the recent arrivals had no idea what to think, as they had never experienced a day like this before. But the animals who had been waiting for their beloved people knew exactly what was going on and started to gather at the pathway leading to The Bridge to watch.

It wasn't long before an elderly animal came into view, head hung low and tail dragging. The other animals, the ones who had been there for a while, knew what his story was right away, for they had seen this happen far too often.

He approached slowly, obviously in great emotional pain, but with no sign of injury or illness. Unlike all of the other animals waiting at The Bridge, this animal had not been restored to youth and made healthy and vigorous again. As he walked toward The Bridge, he watched all of the other animals watching him. He knew he was out of place here and the sooner he could cross over, the happier he would be. But, alas, as he approached The Bridge, his way was barred by the appearance of an Angel who apologized, but told him that he would not be able to pass. Only those animals who were with their people could pass over Rainbow Bridge. With no place else to turn to, the elderly animal turned towards the fields before The Bridge and saw a group of other animals like himself, also elderly and infirm. They weren't playing, but rather simply lying on the green grass, forlornly staring out at the pathway leading to The Bridge. And so, he took his place among them, watching the pathway and waiting.

One of the newest arrivals at The Bridge didn't understand what he had just witnessed and asked one of the animals that had been there for awhile to explain it to him.

"You see, that poor animal was a rescue. He was turned in to rescue just as you see him now, an older animal with his fur graying and his eyes clouding. He never made it out of rescue and passed on with only the love of his rescuer to comfort him as he left his earthly existence. Because he had no family to give his love to, he has no one to escort him across The Bridge."

The first animal thought about this for a minute and then asked, "So what will happen now?" As he was about to receive his answer, the clouds suddenly parted and the gloom lifted. Approaching The Bridge could be seen a single person and among the older animals, a whole group was suddenly bathed in a golden light and they were all young and healthy again, just as they were in the prime of life.

"Watch, and see.", said the second animal. A second group of animals from those waiting came to the pathway and bowed low as the person neared. At each bowed head, the person offered a pat on the head or a scratch behind the ears. The newly restored animals fell into line and followed him towards The Bridge. They all crossed The Bridge together.

"What happened?"

"That was a rescuer. The animals you saw bowing in respect were those who found new homes because of his work. They will cross when their new families arrive. Those you saw restored were those who never found homes. When a rescuer arrives, they are allowed to perform one, final act of rescue. They are allowed to escort those poor animals that they couldn't place on earth across The Rainbow Bridge."

"I think I like rescuers", said the first animal.

"So does GOD", was the reply.


----------



## maykaym4 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss.  The story brought tears to my eyes; I always get really attached to pets. You gave him the chance to have a family.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that Doc. The good deal that came out of this is that you took him in and gave him a great life and he was loved. SOrry for your loss Doc


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend. I must say I applaud you for giving a worthy animal a nice home as you did. We also have a rescued cat named Mable.
Mark / smark~


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks guys, 
I dont think I could ever give up taking in strays. I know I could have a newborn and have them for a full life, but the strays seem to know what you have done for them and give you a bit more unconditional love.


----------

